# Broken tooth



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

I have a couple really impacted wisdom teeth that I was apparently supposed to have pulled years ago and never did. Anyhow it has really jacked up my back molar I guess and I broke it on something. Its cracked down to the root and I'm supposed to have a root canal and a possible implant done.

Anyhow, I've been putting it off but that sumbitch hurts. Should I just have it yanked with the other 2? I figure why bother fixing it, its only 1 and I already have a couple fake front teeth from a jetski accident so the novelty isnt really there. I don't think I really need it right? Havent been able to chew on my left side in like 2 months.

Yank it or fix it? Bout 800 dollar difference (extraction is cheaper).


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Yank it. 

No matter how good the new technology is, it falls far short of the original.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I have all my teeth but one. I broke mine in a disagreement when I was around 21, dentist told me to pull it and I didnt. It finally cracked down to the root last year and it hurt a bit so I went my buddies wife (tooth doc) and I opted to pull it and have no implant. Hasn't bothered me any. Right rear next to wisdom. 

I consider myself lucky I only broke one and only had cement put around a few others as many people who disagreed with me back then. Nose didn't fare as well, broke it twice.


----------



## Billiam (Sep 2, 2016)

I am the son of a dentist, almost became one myself, and have had similar discussions with numerous dentist friends because I am prone to cracking teeth (I just got an impression this morning for a crown on a cracked tooth). I guess the point of that first sentence is to establish my credibility; but if you are soliciting dental advice on a contractor forum, one could argue that you deserve the consequences of whatever bad decisions you make!http://img.contractortalk.com/smilies/laughing.gif

You need to consider many factors. This list is ordered by my personal preference, but you can reorder them as your values differ:

1. Pathology. If you have an active infection (abscess), bone or gum disease, or severe malocclusion (your bite is all out of whack), trying to save the tooth has a lower probability of success. Prioritize health over a single tooth.

2. Orthodontia (tooth alignment). If the broken molar is significantly misaligned or interfering with the wisdom teeth that need to come out, there may be a simple mechanical reason why it should be extracted. *You need to get those wisdom teeth yanked ASAP*, if they are truly "impacted" as you say. If the doc who would pull those wisdom teeth (3rd molars) says he needs that other (2nd) molar out of the way, then your decision is made for you.

3. Extent of crack. A crack below the gumline has a much lower probability of long-term successful repair, both structurally and due to inability to keep it from getting infested with nasty buggers.

4. Economics. Extractions are much cheaper than root canals plus restorations. Unless you absolutely can't afford anything but an extraction, don't let money influence your decision too much. Long-term costs of dealing with an empty socket often make the initial price difference meaningless. When you pull that tooth, you start a slow migration of your other teeth, especially the one on the opposing jaw that used to have a partner to bite against. It's a domino effect. If you are super-meticulous about your oral hygiene, you might be able to hold off the repercussions for many years. But I don't think you are, based on the fact that you avoided dealing with a known major problem for so long.

5. Aesthetics. I don't suppose you're the type of guy who just _needs_ to have a perfectly white, straight, full set of teeth, are you? Well, unfortunately there are a lot of younger dentists who were trained in the new school of aesthetic dentistry and they like to make that decision for you. Here's a quick test to see if you need to find a new dentist: ask if they would put a gold crown on your tooth after the root canal. If they insist on a ceramic or porcelain piece of ****, or tell you they won't do gold, period, run away. I can elaborate on this if you wish.


All things being equal, you want to save the natural tooth whenever possible. That should be your default position unless other factors change the picture.

Root canal then an implant? Are you talking about the same tooth? Sounds like a scam. If you are getting an implant, where would it go unless the old tooth is yanked? Why whould you get a root canal on a tooth that is destined to be yanked? That's like getting a valve job just before an engine swap.


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Whatever you do don't wait. Get it done. If you go the root canal option I recommend having it done by a specialist - not a general dentist. This was learned from one of my wife's teeth - the $10k tooth. We thought we had found a good dentist and one thing after another went wrong and before you know it it was going to be another couple of grand to get it fixed right by the correct people.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Deckhead said:


> I have a couple really impacted wisdom teeth that I was apparently supposed to have pulled years ago and never did. Anyhow it has really jacked up my back molar I guess and I broke it on something. Its cracked down to the root and I'm supposed to have a root canal and a possible implant done.
> 
> Anyhow, I've been putting it off but that sumbitch hurts. Should I just have it yanked with the other 2? I figure why bother fixing it, its only 1 and I already have a couple fake front teeth from a jetski accident so the novelty isnt really there. I don't think I really need it right? Havent been able to chew on my left side in like 2 months.
> 
> Yank it or fix it? Bout 800 dollar difference (extraction is cheaper).


Well, first of all you only need a root canal if they are going to fix the tooth. If they are going to yank it don't let them work on it. You probably knew that, it's just the way you wrote it.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Dental advice on CT... talk about trust... :thumbsup:

$800?!! Man up dude and just do it yourself!...






Or use the tools you already have... 







Seriously... you're young... $800 over the rest of your life is nothing... plus it might save you potentially having spacing/gap issues of your other teeth with a missing tooth...

That, or just get rid of them all and if you don't want all implants... dentures... just don't sneeze... :whistling


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

So this is one of your wisdom teeth (extra molars back there)? If so, just have it removed.

(Btw, you can knock it out yourself with an ice skate and a rock. Did you see the film Cast Away?) :cheesygri

edit: Kap, you beat me to it!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

MarkJames said:


> So this is one of your wisdom teeth (extra molars back there)? If so, just have it removed.
> 
> (Btw, you can knock it out yourself with an ice skate and a rock. Did you see the film Cast Away?) :cheesygri
> 
> edit: Kap, you beat me to it!


Somehow I don't think Deckhead is the skating type... :whistling

Besides, it didn't work out too well for the Joker when he tried it... 









I'm pretty sure he has a long-nose... 








​

Tooth pain can make you do some stuff you'd normally laugh at... 

Nothing like that sweet relief when it's over and your tongue becomes a detective feeling the difference... :laughing:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Just a little levity....very little....

Be true to your teeth and they won't be false to you...

Ignore your teeth and they will go away.

Get that sucker pulled.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm sure between all us trades here, our tools and a bottle of Jack.....we could have that sucker out no problem.......


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Robie said:


> Just a little levity....very little....
> 
> Be true to your teeth and they won't be false to you...
> 
> ...


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

MBR Contractors pull their own teeth...


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

40 years ago my wisdom teeth were coming in and the dentist told me to have them pulled.
I figured why go through all the pain. They were coming in straight he said.

Fast forward 30 years and the first one had to go.
Now I have two more that need to go.
I wish I followed that dentists advice 40 years ago.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

At 54 years old I still have all 4. Had one dentist insist on me getting them removed. Kept asking him why and the only real answer that she could come up with is "you should have them removed". She is no longer my dentist.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Leo G said:


> At 54 years old I still have all 4. Had one dentist insist on me getting them removed. Kept asking him why and the only real answer that she could come up with is "you should have them removed". She is no longer my dentist.


The reason is that as they continue to grow they push the rest of your arch of teeth out of line. Sort of like a pile-up in slow-mo. (I'm not sure if they would have stopped growing, though.)

Dentists are full of expensive advice.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I wonder if dentists have dentisttalk, a forum where they complain about cheapskates, have pictures of wall of shame teeth, and share sage advice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Mordekyle said:


> I wonder if dentists have dentisttalk, a forum where they complain about cheapskates, have pictures of wall of shame teeth, and share sage advice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


http://www.dentistry-forums.com/


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Leo G said:


> http://www.dentistry-forums.com/


So do they have a wall of shame over there? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I wonder if they ask each other for remodeling advice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Mordekyle said:


> I wonder if they ask each other for remodeling advice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course they do.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

I bet they complain about cheap clients as well as contractors who charge too much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

